# هل يوجد فى المسيحيه حجاب ؟  .. بحث ممتع asmiceal



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

*هل يوجد فى المسيحيه حجاب ؟  .. بحث ممتع asmiceal​**
وهل السيده  العذراء كانت محجبه؟
لينك مباشر 








=​*




*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس[/FONT]*

*الفصل / الأصحاح الحادي عشر* 

 
1 *كونوا متمثلين بي                  كما أنا أيضا بالمسيح *
2 *فأمدحكم أيها الإخوة                  على أنكم تذكرونني في كل شيء، وتحفظون التعاليم كما سلمتها إليكم                 *
3 *ولكن أريد أن تعلموا                  أن رأس كل رجل هو المسيح، وأما رأس المرأة فهو الرجل، ورأس                  المسيح هو الله *
4 *كل رجل يصلي أو                  يتنبأ وله على رأسه شيء، يشين رأسه *
5 *وأما كل امرأة تصلي                  أو تتنبأ ورأسها غير مغطى، فتشين رأسها، لأنها والمحلوقة شيء                  واحد بعينه *
6 *إذ المرأة، إن كانت                  لا تتغطى، فليقص شعرها. وإن كان قبيحا بالمرأة أن تقص أو تحلق،                  فلتتغط *
7 *فإن الرجل لا ينبغي                  أن يغطي رأسه لكونه صورة الله ومجده. وأما المرأة فهي مجد الرجل                 *
8 *لأن الرجل ليس من                  المرأة، بل المرأة من الرجل *
9 *ولأن الرجل لم يخلق                  من أجل المرأة، بل المرأة من أجل الرجل *
10 *لهذا ينبغي للمرأة                  أن يكون لها سلطان على رأسها، من أجل الملائكة * 
11 *غير أن الرجل ليس من                  دون المرأة، ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب * 
12 *لأنه كما أن المرأة                  هي من الرجل، هكذا الرجل أيضا هو بالمرأة. ولكن جميع الأشياء هي                  من الله *
13 *احكموا في أنفسكم:                  هل يليق بالمرأة أن تصلي إلى الله وهي غير مغطاة * 
14 *أم ليست الطبيعة                  نفسها تعلمكم أن الرجل إن كان يرخي شعره فهو عيب له                  *
15 *وأما المرأة إن كانت                  ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها، لأن الشعر قد أعطي لها عوض برقع   



*الأنبا   بولا   :المرأة  قبل   المسيحية   كانت   تفتقد   للمكانة  والكرامة

كتبت: ماريا ألفي - خاص الأقباط متحدون أكد نيافة   الأنبا    بولا    أسقف طنطا وتوابعها ورئيس المجلس الاكليريكي بالإنابة، خلال برنامج "بيت  على الصخر" المُقدم عبر فضائية "سي تي في" إنه بلا شك أن المرأة قبل   المسيحية   كانت   تفتقد   للكثير من المكانة والكرامة. وأكد أن الدليل على هذا إنه عند لقاء السيد  المسيح مع السامرية جاء التلاميذ وكانوا يتعجبون لأنه يتكلم مع امرأة. أي  أن المرأة  كانت  لا معاملات لها بالمجتمع بينما في   المسيحية    اختلف الأمر. وفيما يخص قول الكتاب المقدس "الرجل لم يُخلق من أجل المرأة  بل المرأة من أجل الرجل" فأوضح نيافته أن هذه الآية لا يوجد بها انتقاص من  قيمة المرأة بل فيها تكريم لها، حيث لا سلام أو مكانة للرجل دون وجود  المرأة في حياته. وأضاف أن في رسالة أفسس يقول الكتاب "الرجل رأس المرأة"  وفي رسالة كورينثوس يقول "المرأة مجد الرجل" وهذا يؤكد على التوازن الذي  وصفه الكتاب المقدس. وصرح نيافته أن الكنيسة لا تميز بين الرجل والمرأة  وأكبر دليل أن خلال القداس "يقول الشعب بأكمله المردات" دون تفرقة ولا توجد  عبارات "للرجال فقط". أما فيما يخص الكهنوت فوصايا الرب حتمت أن يكون  للرجال، ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن المراة تصلح للتعليم إذ إن أفضل خادم لمدارس  الأحد للأطفال هو المرأة، ولذلك على المرأة أن تعلم الفئة التي تكون تحت  سلطانها. وأكد نيافة   الأنبا    بولا    أن هذا ليس من شأنه تقليل من شأن المرأة بقدر ما هو توزيع أدوار يجب على  كل شخص القيام بها. وأشار أيضًا أن كرامة المرأة بالفعل انتقصت وذلك لسببين  هما: أولاً: ربط خطية حواء وإلصاقها بالمرأة. ثانيًا: موروثات مجتمعية أدت  لانتقاص شأن المرأة. ولكن   الأنبا    بولا    أكد أن العذراء مريم أعادت للبشرية جمعاء كرامتها، وطالب بعدم النظر  للمرأة من خلال صورة حواء بل من خلال صورة العذراء مريم. كما طالب أيضًا  نيافته النساء بضرورة الحفاظ على مظهرهم ووجود قدر من الحشمة في ملابسهم  مؤكدًا على أن الإخلال بهذا به انتقاص من كرامة المرأة. وبالنسبة للعلاقة  بين الزوجين فأكد أنه بلا شك هناك كرامة بين الزوجين مؤكدًا أن المحبة لا  تلغي الكرامة بينهم حيث أن المرأة عليها احترام وتكريم زوجها والزوج أيضًا  عليه بتكريم زوجته. وخلال البرنامج ورد بريد إليكتروني لسيدة تسرد مشكلتها  لنيافته ألا وهي أن زوجها قام بحسبها في المنزل ولا تستطيع الخروج من غرفة  النوم، إلى جانب منع أي أب كاهن الذهاب إليهم أو حتى زيارة من أهلها.  فالسيدة قدمت سؤال للأنبا   بولا    عن إمكانية قيام أحد من أهلها بفتح ملف لها بالمجلس لأنها لا تستطيع  النزول للشارع؟؟! فأجاب نيافته أن هذه المشكلة ترجع إلى أمرين إما أن  السيدة شديدة الانحراف ولذلك حرمها زوجها من النزول، ولكنه استبعد هذا  الاحتمال لأن السيدة هي التي ستبادر بفتح الملف. إما أن زوجها يحتاج الذهاب  لمستشفى العباسية نتيجة لمرض نفسي. وفي هذا وافق   الأنبا    بولا   على فتح ملف لها بواسطة أقاربها من ضرورة الوصول الى هذه السيدة لفك سجنها. كما قدمت سيدة مشكلتها أيضا للأنبا   بولا    والتي تقول أنها متزوجة منذ عام 2004، وبخامس يوم زواج حدثت مشاكل بينها  وبين زوجها، وعادت إلى منزل أهلها ومكثت هناك شهرين، وعندما عادت إلى زوجها  جلست معه عشرة أشهر وبعدها حدث خلاف بينهم لترك الزوج لوظيفته ومشاركة أحد  أصدقائه وترتب على هذا أن الزوج كان يعطي لزوجته نقود قليلة للغاية تصل  الى خمسة جنيهات بالأسبوع. وبعد فترة تركت المنزل وذهبت إلى أهلها، وعلمت  أن زوجها متزوج عرفيًا وأحضر بعض أهالي المنطقة بورقة الزواج للزوجة،  ولكنها  كانت   غير موثقة وختامًا قامت السيدة بفتح ملف بالمجلس ولكن الأب الكاهن قال لها  أنه لا يمكن بطلان الزواج لان ورقة الزواج غير موثقة". فأجاب نيافته أن  الموضوع بسيط فسيتم مضاهاة توقيع الزوج على عقد الزواج العرفي وعقد الزواج  الذي تم بينهما وبعد ذلك يكون من السهل الحكم ببطلان الزواج.

​



=======================


هل العذراء مريم محجبه ؟

+ الأنبا مرقس بأن القديسة مريم لها مكانة خاصة حيث تربت فى الهيكل منذ طفولتها وبالتالى كانت ترتدى ما يليق بهذا المكان وبناء على ذلك ترتدى الراهبات زيا مشابها لزى العذراء مريم.. ويؤكد: «أما من يحيين فى العالم فلهن أن يرتدين كما يشئن بشرط ألا يعثرن أحد بملابسهن» مشيرا إلى قول المسيح «ويل لمن تأتى بواسطته العثرة».

وعن ملابس النساء فى الكنيسة يقول: «من المفترض وطبقا لتعاليم القديس بولس الرسول أن تغطى نساء الكنيسة رؤوسهن فى الكنيسة أثناء القداس» إلا أنه يوضح «لكن المسيحية لا تلزم الإنسان بفروض بل تترك المسألة لمدى محبة الإنسان لله وبالتالى السعى لرضائه لذلك تقوم الكنيسة بتقديم التعليم الصحيح ولا تجبر أحدا على اتباعه فالله خلق الإنسان حرا إلا أن الفترة الوحيدة التى تلزم المرأة فيها بتغطية شعرها تكون أثناء فترة التناول والاعتراف وتعتبر الكنيسة طرحة العروس وتاجها كافيين لتغطية شعرها أثناء الزواج». ويلفت الأنبا مرقس الانتباه إلى أنه لا تفرقة بين الرجل المرأة تنفيذا لقول بولس الرسول «ليس المرأة من دون الرجل ولا الرجل من دون المرأة» لذلك فإن رجل الدين أيضا يرتدى ملابس محتشمة سواء داخل الكنيسة أو فى حياته العادية فتصل ملابسه إلى القدمين وتكون الأكمام كاملة فيجب أن يكون جسده مستورا بالكامل.. فما ينطبق على النساء ينطبق على الرجال.




+د. رأفت فهيم جندى، رئيس تحرير الأهرام الجديد الكندية





سامية طبيبة زميلةومحجبة وتربطنى بها وبزوجها الطبيب ايضا صداقة وهما من الجزائر ووالدها صحفى مشهورهناك ...
قالت لىسامية :انتم تعيبون على حجاب المرأة بينما العذراء مريم اعظم قديسة كانت محجبة، وكذلك الراهبات كلهن محجبات، فماردك على هذا؟
قلت :العذراء مريم لم تكن محجبة.
قالت سامية مبتسمة :الا ترى الصور التىترسمونها لها وعلى رأسها حجاب؟
قلت :أولا كانت عادات المجتمع وقتها، ثانيا العذراء مريم متواضعة ولهذا تغطى شعرها بإحساس التواضع وليس لأن الشعر عورة يجب تغطيته، وكذلك الراهبات تركن كل أمور العالم ويلبسن اللبس البسيط ويغطين شعورهن أى بتخليهن عن كل امور العالم.
قالت سامية :كيف يكون تغطية الشعرتواضع؟
قلت :الشعر تاج للمرأةلهذا عندما تغطيه فهى تتنازل عن تاج بهائها فى العالم لكى تلتصق بالروحيات أكثر،ولهذا ايضا تغطى النساء شعورهن فى الكنيسة وبالأخص عند قراءة الأنجيل أو عند تناول الأسرار المقدسة باحساس الأنسحاق والتواضع وعلى العكس من هذا يخلع الرجل قبعته فىهذا الوقت وتجدى أن البابا شنودة فى الأعياد يخلع التاج الذى على رأسه عند قراءةالأنجيل كعلامه لأنحنائه بتواضع أمام الأنجيل.
قالت سامية :تعددت الاسباب والفعل واحد.
قلت :ليس واحد، المعانىلديكم مختلفه فأنتم تنظرون لشعر المرأة على أنه عورة لا يجب اظهاره بل يقول البعض منكم ان حتى صوت المرأة عورة.
قالت سامية :النظر لشعر المرأة قديثير الرجل ولهذا يكون عورة.
قلت :ماذا عن الشفتين والعينين، أن من يثيره وجه المرأة او شعرها فالخطيئة رابضة فى قلبه هو، وبهذاالمقياس فأن الرجل يثير المرأة ويجب تغطيته ايضا





=


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

رسالة رعوية إلى النساء
+ كيرلس الخامس بنعمة الله  +
بابا وبطريرك الأسكندرية وسائر الكرازة المرقسية .
إلى جميع أخوتنا الأحباء المطارنة والأساقفة الموقرين واولادنا القمامصة والقسوس والشمامسة المحترمين . 
وإلى حضرات أبنائنا وبناتنا وسائر أفراد الشعب القبطى المباركين .
نعمة لكم وسلام من اله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح 
سبب الرسالة : إرتداء النساء أزياء أهل العالم :
لقد بلغ مسامعنا أنين الأتقياء الغيورين على فضيلة القداسة والعيشة الطاهرة  . وتردد إلينا صوت توجعات الرجال الذين أمتلأت قلوبهم بمخافة الله .  وتألمت نفوسهم من إنتشار أزياء الملابس النسائية الحديثة ، التى وفدت من  الخارج فى هذه الأيام ، وما فى أشكالها وأنماطها من كل ما ينافى الحشمة  ويخالف الأدب . ففاضت نفسنا بالحزن من جراء هذه الحالة التى هى أبعد ما  يكون عن عاداتنا المستحسنة . 
التى من شأنها استنكار تبرج النساء والحرص على أن يكن مثال اللياقة والكمال  فى ما يظهرن به من الملابس . وأهم من ذلك إنها تعارض على خط مستقيم سنن  الدين وأوامر الرسل الأطهار .
وصايا للنساء :
فقد قال معلمنا بولس الرسول :
+ " ذكذلك النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل . لا بضفائر أو  ذهب أو لآلىء أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن . بل كما يليق بنساء متعهدات بتقوى الله  بأعمال صالحة "
 (1تى 2 : 9 ، 10 )
وقال معلمنا بطرس الرسول مخاطبا النساء :
" لا تكن زينتكن الخارجية من ضفر الشعر والتحلى بالذهب ولبس الثياب . بل  إنسان القلب الخفى فى العديمة الفساد . زينة الروح الوديع الهادىء الذى هو  قدام الله كثير الثمن . فإنه هكذا كانت قديما النساء القديسات أيضا  المتوكلات على الله يزين أنفسهن "  ( 1 بط 3 : 3 ، 5 )
+ فكلمة الله المقدسة صريحة وواضحة فى إنها تنهى عن الزينة الجسدية  الخارجية . وتفضل عليها زينة النفوس كالتحلى بالأخلاق الفاضلة والتجمل  بالأداب السامية وسائر الفضائل ، التى إذا كانت ضرورية للرجال ، فهى أشد  ضرورة للنساء . لأن سلوكهن يؤثر فى أزواجهن ، وينطبع فى أولادهن وفى من  حولهن .
+ ولما كانت بناتنا النساء القبطيات قد أشتهرن دائما بالورع ومراعاة فروض  الحشمة . وكانت سيرتهن فى كل العصور موضع الفخار . فمما ينفطر له قلبنا إذا  إنحرف بعضهن وراء الشيطان وتبعن طريق الضلال بالخضوع لتلك الأزياء الغريبة  القبيحة ، وخرجن عما هو من أخص صفاتهن من التزام جادة اللياقة والوقار فى  ملابسهن . وظهرن بملابس تسبب العثرات والشكوك لكل من يلتقى بهن.
ناسيات قول السيد المسيح له المجد :
 " ويل لمن تأتى من قبله الشكوك والعثرات " ( مت 18 : 7 )
+ وبما أن من أقدس واجبات الرعاية الملقاة على عاتقنا ومن أصدق رغباتنا أن  نشفق على هذه النفوس الثمينة أن تستهويها غواية هذه الأزياء الفاشية . وما  تجلبه من الشرور الهادمة للأخلاق والفضائل :
+ فقد رأينا أن نوجه الآن أنظار حضرات إخواتنا المطارنة والأساقفة وأولادنا  القمامصة والقسوس ووعاظ الكنائس فى جميع أنحاء الكرسى المرقسى ، إلى ضرورة  القيام على تحذير بنات كنيستنا المحبوبة من سيدات وأنسات تحذيراً مستمراً  من الأخذ بهذه الأزياء الخبيثة والأنسياق مع تيارها ، والإنحدار فى طريقها  المؤدى إلى الهلاك .
+ والأهتمام بتعليمهن وتدريبهن بالوعظ والنصح ، أن يقاومن كل ما يدفع بهن  إليها ، سواء كان هذا الدفع من تأثير العادات الأجتماعية الفاسدة ، أو من  تأثير القدوة السيئة والمعاشرات الرديئة . وتفهيمهن أن أرتدائهن الملابس  الخليعة كبيرة من الكبائر التى تستوجب غضب الله تعالى وعقابه ، وسخط  العقلاء من الناس .
+ ولكى يثمر هذا التعليم ثمره المرجو نناشد أبناءنا من الآباء والأزواج  والشبان بمحبة المسيح ، أن يكونوا عونا لرعاتهم ووعاظهم على منع بناتهم  وزوجاتهم وأخواتهم من الظهور فى أى مكان بهذه الأزياء المعيبة ، لأن ذلك  مما تستدعيه كرامتهم وشرف سمعتهم ، ومما يتطلبه منهم دينهم ومسيحيتهم .
+ وتوصلا إلى إستئصال شأفة هذه الآفة وإنقاذ شعبنا من شر استفحالها ، نطلب  من حضرات أخوتنا وأبنائنا الرعاة على إختلاف مراتبهم ، علاوة على مداومة  التعليم والتحذير والإرشاد فى كل فرصة بنبذ هذه العادة وغيرها من العادات  الشائنة أن يراعوا تنفيذ ما يأتى : 
أولا : غير مسموح ولا مصرح لأى سيدة أو فتاة تصر على التمسك بالأزياء القبيحة بالتقرب من المائدة المقدسة لتناول الأسرار الإلهية .
ثانيا : غير مسموح ولا مصرح لأى سيدة أو فتاة أن تدخل الكنيسة وهى مرتدية  لباساً مخالفا للحشمة ، بعد ما تكون قد أنذرت ونبهت إلى عدم إرتداء هذا  اللباس .
+ والأمل تلاوة منشورنا هذا فى الكنائس بعد صلاة القداس والإجتهاد فى تعميم  العلم به والتدقيق فى تنفيذ ما يتضمنه بما نعهده فيكم من الغيرة على مجد  الله وخلاص النفوس الكريمة .
+ ونسأله تعالى أن يمدكم بقوته ويساعدكم بنعمته وأن يلهم شعبنا المبارك عمل  مرضاته . وإله السلام قادر أن يسحق قوى الشيطان تحت أقدامهم سريعاً .
وسلام الله الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم فى المسيح يسوع 
، ونعمته وبركته تشمل جميعنا ، له المجد فى كنيسته إلى الأبد آمين .
تحريراً فى 29 بشنس سنة 1641 ش الموافق 6 يونيو سنة 1925 م
كيرلس الخامس

المصدر : 
http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=20858


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

الحـشــمة


يقول الكتاب ..... ( ومن أعثر هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بي فخير له أن يعلق في  عنقه حجر الرحى و يغرق في لجة البحر، ويل للعالم من العثرات. فلا بد أن  تأتي العثرات و لكن ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة ) متى : 18

ويقول في موضع آخر : ..... ( أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله و روح الله يسكن  فيكم، إن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذي  أنتم هو ) .

أين نحن أيها الأحباء من هذا الكلام، هذا الكلام هو للعيش للحياة للتطبيق و ليس للقراءة وللنسيان . 
لنبدأ الكلام عن الجسد و أهمية الجسد في الكنيسة،الإنسان مؤلف من روح و جسد  و اتصال الإنسان بالإنسان هو أولاً و أساساً اتصال روحي قبل الجسد، و لكن  للأسف في هذا الوقت الحاضر يعطل هذا الاتصال الروحي إثارة الغرائز و  الشهوات الجسدية من خلال إظهار المفاتن و التعري و انتهاك حرمة الجسد و  استباحته .

الكارثة العظمى الآن هي سماع بعض الأقوال من بعض المواطنين غير المسيحيين  تقول بأن النساء النصف عاريات في شوارع المدينة من المسيحيات و إن ما يميز  المرأة المسيحية بأنها غير مبالية بموضوع الحشمة .

أيتها المسيحيات ....

أين أنتم من قول من تؤمنون به سيداً و أباً و إلهاً إن كل من نظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنا معها في قلبه ) 
الكنيسة و المجتمع ليسا ضد أن تبدو المرأة جميلة و لكن هل يقتضي الجمال أن تكون المرأة مثيرة لمن يراها ؟؟!!
الكل يعرف و المرأة تعرف أنها مدركة تماماً وواعية لمفاتنها عندما تبرزها عند خروجها من بيتها.

هل المرأة بلا عقل حتى تكون غير مسؤولة عن أمور هذه الحياة و مسؤولياتها تجاه العالم و الجنس الآخر .
  وصارت قلة  الحشمه  للأسف وضعاً مألوفاً عند الكثيرات و خاصة في  الأعراس والأعياد والمناسبات الكنسية.
صارت المرأة عبدة للأزياء( التي هدفها فقط تعرية الجسد لتجعله شيئا أمام العيون ) .

أليست العين تلامسُ كاليد ؟!! أليس هذا التلامس بين العين والجسد يدعى زنى  ؟!! لماذا لا تكتفي المرأة بجاذبيتها الروحية و الأدبية و الأخلاقية وهو  الجانب الأعمق فيها ؟!! لماذا تريد المرأة أن تشتري الرجل بجسدها و كأنها  غير مؤمنة بشخصيتها ؟!!

لماذا تريد أن يختارها من أجل جسدها ليكون اختياره لها غير حر ، غير مسؤول ؟!!
ألا تدرك أن شهوة الغريب تتأجج بسببها و كأنها تدعوه ليفترسها ؟!!

يجب على المرأة أن تسأل نفسها قبل أن تخرج من بيتها إلى أى مكان وخاصة إلى  الكنيسة ، ماذا يمكن أن ألبس بحيث أراعي شعور الآخرين الذين أتوا ليعبدوا  الرب معي 
{ أنظروا كم من الإهانات والطعنات التى توجهونها لمن أحبكم وبذل ذاته لكى يفتديكم بدمه الطاهر } .

الكنيسة هي مكان للعبادة يريد المؤمن أن يلاقي فيه الرب و ما يريده الرب  مني هو زينة قلبي لا زينة جسدي و بهذه الروح كتب القديس بولس إلى نساء كل  العالم : 

( ليكن على النساء لباس فيه الحشمة، و لتكن زينتهن بحياء ورزانة، لا بشعر  مجدول وذهب ولؤلؤ وثياب فاخرة وغير محتشمة، بل بأعمال صالحة تليق بنساء  تعاهدن تقوى الله ). 1تيمو2:9

اختار الله المرأة ليولد منها حتى يقدس جسد المرأة و يجعله منبع للقداسة
اختار الله المرأة ليجعل مستودعها مقدس ليلد قديسين . 

ولد من امرأة ليرفع من شأنها و شأن الحياة, لأنها هي من تربي و هي من تعلم.
قداسة العذراء مريم ( بحبلها بالإله ) هي قداسة جنس النساء كلهم ( روحا و جسداً ) 

فكل امرأة مسيحية يجب أن تُربي و تُربَى على أنها مريم عذراء جديدة تلد مُسحاء و مسيحيين دائما .


فقدوة كل امرأة مسيحية هي العذراء مريم في طهارتها و حشمتها و إيمانها


وقدوة كل رجل مسيحي هو المسيح يسوع في علاقته مع العذراء

إذن فلنطلب من إلهنا كلى القداسة أن يؤهلنا لذلك 
لكى نستحق ان نكون أولاده المباركين 
آمين

المصدر :http://www.el7aiaelabadia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49959


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

اقوال اباء عن الحشمه

*+ داخل الكنيسة
- الشاروبيم والسارافيم كلي الطهارة والنقاء حينما يقفون أمام الرب
... يغطون أعينهم وأرجلهم بأجنحتهم
- بينما نحن البشر نقف أمامه بملابس غير محتشمة.......!  


**+إن الأناقة ليست في عدم الاحتشام
- وأكبر دليل على ذلك ما قاله البابا شنوده
- بأننا لو رفعنا أعيننا لصورة السيدة العذراء
- سنجدها في غاية الاحتشام في ملبسها
-ومع ذلك لن نجد أشيك ولا أرق ولا أنقى ولا أجمل منها.

+ خطايا مرتبطة بهذا السلوك
1+ عثرة الاخرين
- والرب  قال  (ويل لذلك الإنسان الذي به تأتي العثرة) (مت 7:18)
-
2- الجهل
-"فانظروا كيف تسلكون بالتدقيق لا كجهلاء بل كحكماء" (أف 15:5)
و"لكي تكونوا بلا لوم وبسطاء أولاداً لله بلا عيب في وسط جيل معوج وملتو
.. تضيئون بينهم كأنوار في العالم" (في 15:2)
-"لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذى في السموات" (مت 16:5)

3+ عدم محبة الله
ان محبة الرب تجعلنا نحترم كلامه ونطبق وصاياه بالسلوك بتدقيق
وبلا لوم ونكون نوراً يضئ للعالم).

4 +عدم الخوف من كلام الانجيل
-"رأس الحكمة مخافة الله"
"اعبدوا الله بخوف" أى بجدية واحترام -"سيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف" (1بط 17:1)
- ان ابناء هذا الدهر احكم من ابناء النور فى جيلهم (لوقا 8:16)

5+التجديف على اسم الله الحلو
-حينما يرون عدم احتشامنا خاصة في الدخول الى الكنيسة

6+ احزان الروح القدس الساكن فينا حتى انة قد يفارقنا
-ولا تحزنوا روح الله القدوس الذى به ختمتم ليوم الفداء" (أف 30:5).


+ وقال  الاباء  ايضا
-نحن مطالبون بالحشمة فى كل مكان
- فجسدنا هذا هو هيكل الله المقدس المدشن بالميرون
-"أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم" (1كو 16:3)
وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن
..فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفي أرواحكم التى هي الله" (1كو 20،19:6)

2- نحن مطالبون
1- بأن نشرف الاسم الحلو الذي نحمله ولا نجلب له العار
-، بل نكون كسفراء نحمل صورته وسماته
"إذ نسعى كسفراء  عن  المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا" (2كو 20:5).

3- ان نسلك بطهارة
- "أختي العروس جنة مغلقة عين مقفلة ينبوع مختوم" (نش 12:4)
-و"من هي المشرفة مثل الصباح جميلة كالقمر طاهرة كالشمس
...مرهبة كجيش بألوية" (نش 10:6).

4-نتمثل بالقديسين
- ما موقفنا امام الشهداء والقديسين الذين ضحوا حتى بارواحهم
- ان محبة الرب حين تملك كل القلب فيضحى بكل غالي في سبيله
-"إن لم تعرفي أيتها الجميلة بين النساء فأخرجي على آثار الغنم

وارعي جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة" (نش 8:1)

المصدر : http://www.yaso3na.net/4m/showthread.php?t=91221
*


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

*
ا- مفهوم العفّة :

العفة  هى مقياس الفضيلة وهى لا تقتصر على المظهر الخارجى للإنسان وحسب بل  تمتد  أيضاً لتشمل جوهر الإنسان لتصل فى النهاية إلى هدفٍ واحد,هو حب الله  والسعى  لتنفيذ وصاياه.وترك الشهوات والتدريب الدائم للإنسان على ضبط  النفس,وقد  تُشير إلى قدرة الإنسان على كبح الشهوات الجسمية والأفكار  الشريرة.

فكثيراً  ما نجد انسان يعيش بيننا قد يكون فى مظهره الخارجى شيئاً وهو من  الداخل  شئٍ آخر مُختلف تماماً قد يراه الناس فى صورة مُعينة ولكن الله  العارف  بدواخلنا يجده فى صورة أخرى غير التى يراه الناس بها.


2- العلاقة بين  الحشمة  والملابس وبين   العفة   :-

توجد علاقة وثيقة بينهما فالحشمة أساس   العفة   فى   المسيحية   ولقد ذكر الكتاب المُقّدّس آيات كثيرة تدل على ذلك منها :

+" لأنكم قد اُشتريتم بثمن , فمجدوا الله فى أجسادكم و أرواحكم , التى هي لله "+ (كو6:20)
إن  أهم ما يشغل الناس فى حشمة الفتاة مثلاً هو الإهتمام بمظهرها,بملابسها   بزينتها الخارجية ولكن الأهم من ذلك هو الدافع الداخلى الذى يكمُن فى  القلب  والذى يُحدد الدافع من وراء هذه الحشمة.فالتركيز هنا على دواخل  المشاعر  والتى توضح ما إذا كان القلب تقياً,نقياً قد تخّلص من أى مشاعر  خاطئة وبذلك  ستتخلى الفتاة عن أى أخطاء تواجهها أو ترتكبها سواء عن طريق  ملابسها أو عن  طريق زينتها دون أى ضغط أو توبيخ لها .


3- كيف يتم إقتناء   العفة   :-

1- عفة الذهن :-

عن  طريق ما يدور فى عالمنا المُعاصر فيقوم الإنسان بعمل حساب نفسي لكل  أفكاره  الذهنية هل هى أفكار نابعة من فكر الإنسان النقي أم نابعة من  الشيطان هل  يقوم الإنسان بتمرين نفسه على النقاء الذهنى حتى لو كان من  حوله غير ذلك أم  لا والتدريب الدائم على الفكر الطاهر .


2- عفة البصر :-

بعدم  سماح أعيننا لما لا يصح لنا رؤيته من مواقع غير لائقة أو مناظر خارجة  سواء  فى التليفزيون أو الدش أو على شبكة الإنترنت أو فى الكليبات الغير  لائقة .


3- عفة السمع :-

ومعرفة  ما إذا كنا نستمع لكلام الله فى كتبه المقدسة أو ال أم أننا نقوم   بالإستماع للألفاظ التى لا تليق بنا و قد تدخل الى آذاننا برضانا أو سماع   النمائم على الآخرين فكل هذا يتعارض مع عفة السمع .

4- عفة المظهر الخارجى :-

+"  كذلك النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس  الحشمة   مع ورع وتعّقُل , لا بضفائر أو بذهب  أو بلآلئ أو ملابس كثيرة الثمن بل  كما يليق بنساء متعاهدات بتقوى الله  بأعمال صالحة "+ (1بط4:3)
فلا يكون الرداء ضيقاً ولا واسعاً بل مناسباً للفتاة بالشكل الذى يليق بها كإبنة لله .
5- عفة القلب :-
فلا نسمح لأنفسنا بالمشاعر الخاطئة والتى قد تبعدنا عن طريق الله


4- كيف كان آباؤنا القديسين يتمتعون ويحافظون على هذه الفضيلة :


+++

1- البابا كيرلس السادس :

كان  البابا كيرلس السادس يكن مشاعر حنان وأبوية نحو بناته طالبات الجامعات   والموظفات حاثاًً إياهم على التمسك بالعفة والحشمة والطهارة حتى الأطفال   الذين يستهين الناس بمظهرهم وملبسهم كان البابا يهتم بهم وكان يقول  للأطفال  الصغار "خلى أمك تعملك كمام للفستان " وكان يُقدم أطفالاً مرضى  بالشلل فى  أرجلهم أو ذراعهم إالى البابا , فكان ينصح دائماً بإرتدائهم  للملابس  اللائقة فسيزول مرضهم .



ولم يكن البابا يهتم بالبنات  والسيدات فقط بل أيضاً بالشباب والرجال, فكان  يشدد على الشباب بضرورة  إرتداء الملابس اللائقة فعندما كان يرى شاباً  يرتدى قميصاً بنصف كم كان  البابا يقول له يجب أن تكونوا كاملين ويضربه على  ذراعه كذلك الشباب الذين  كانوا يطولون شعرهم كان البابا يؤنبهم .


2- القديس الأنبا مقاريوس الكبير :

عندما  كان راهباً أتت إليه فتاة زنت مع ولد وكانت حُبلي وأدّعت أن الأنبا  مقار  هو أب ذلك الجنين فى بطنها , فتحمّل القسوى والضرب والإهانة من أهلها  إلى  أن أظهر الله .


3- القديس مارمينا العجايبى:

كان الشيطان يظهر له فى مغارته أثناء رهبنته فى صورة إمرأة جميلة ولكن القديس كان يرشم عليها الصليب فتذهب فى الحال.

4- يوسف الصديق :
كانت  إمرأة فوطيفار معجبة به وفكرت فى إغوائه وبالفعل ذهبت له تطلب منه أن   يمارس الشر معها ولكنه رفض حفاظاً على عفته وخوفه من هذا الشر العظيم  الذى  سيكون أمام الله.


5- القديس سمعان الخرّاز:

الذى فقأعينه وفضل أن يهلك أحد أعضاؤه على أن يُلقى جسده كله فى النار حفاظاً على عفتُه عندما ربطوه مع إمرأة زانية.


5- القديس العظيم الأنبا أنطونيوس:
الذى رأى فتيات يغتسلن فى بركة أمام قلايته فلم ينظر إليهن ولم يهتم بل صلى إلى الله.


6- القديسة سوسنة العفيفة :

التى حافظت على عفتها حتى النهاية.

فالعفة  هى فضيلة حقيقية نابعة من الروح القدس , فهى ثمرة من ثمار الروح  القُدُس ,  وتأتى من خلال الإختيار الحُر والمحبة يقية لله مثلما ذُكر فى  رسالة  كورونثوس:

+" لأنى خطبتكم لرجل واحد لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح  ولكننى أخاف كما خدعت  الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تفسد أذهانكم عن البساطة التى  فى المسيح "+ (2كو11  :2-3)

فللروح القُدُس تأثير فى القلوب تجعل الإنسان يعدل عن الإنغماس فى الخطايا ويعلمه السيطرة على مشاعره.

+" وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول أناة لُطف صلاح إيمان وداعة تعفف"+ (غلاطية22:5-23)


أذكروا ضعفى فى صلواتكم                           
*


----------



## girgis2 (24 يناير 2012)

*



*​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (24 يناير 2012)

Well don we need to hear and reed all ways about that in church before going in the liturgy and the weddings...! who have ear for hear....! hearing


----------



## asmicheal (24 يناير 2012)

تعليقى الشخصى  بنهايه البحث : asmicheal 

وانا اقرا بسفر التكوين 
تاملت بموضوع جانبى 
اذ حين عرف ادم وحواء الخطية بغواية الحية 
وقبل طردهما من الجنة 
لئلا ياكلا من شجرة الحياة 
فيحيوا للابد عصاة بلا رجاء 
ووضع الرب الالة ملاكين بسيوف من نار على باب الجنة 
ونزل ادم وحواء للارض 
مع عقوبتهما وايضا رجاءهم واملهم بان من نسل المراة سياتى من يسحق راس الحية 


الموضوع الجانبى 
الذى تاملت فية 
لماذا صنع اللة للزوجين اقمصة من جلد 
علمهم الذبيحة الحيوانية ليذكرهم بالفداء المنتظر 
ارسل الانبياء والمبشرين 
ليشاورا على السيد المسيح 
حتى ياتى فى ملء الزمان من العذراء القديسة مريم بالروح القدس 
ويصلب ويموت ويقوم بسلطان لاهوتة بعد 3 ايام 
ليصعد للسموات ويعد لنا مكان 



برضة الموضوع الجانبى 
لماذا اقمصة الجلد 

العل اللة لا يسر بالعرى 
اذ لم يكن بالارض سوى ادم وحواء 

العل اللة يؤسس لنا ان طهارة القلب يساعدها ويزكيها حشمة المظهر والملبس 



وقرات من فترة قصيرة 
تعليق لاحد ملوك تصميم الموضة العالمية 

قائلا 
ان كل تعرى بالمراة ينقص من جاذبيتها 


فحشمة المظهر تساعد وتدل على جمال وطهارة القلب 


ولم تحدد لنا مسيحيتنا ملابس خاصة 
انما طالبت بملابس لائقة 
اذ اول من لبس بالحشمة 
كن الراهبات 

وصدروا احساس وتقوى الحشمة للعالم كلة 


وحين تقدمت الحياة اصبح بدائل الملابس متنوعة وكثيرة
لتناسب سرعة وطبيعة الحياة 


لكن 
هل نراعى الحشمة اللائقة فى اختياراتنا 
بحيث 
لا تكون ملابسنا 
ضيقة بزيادة 
شفافة بزيادة 
قصيرة بزيادة 
------------------

توجد حشمة للمشاعر 

احب جدا ان تحافظ كل شابة على عزة مشاعرها 
فلا تكون مشاعرها مبعثرة 
مستنية على كلمة 
او اشارة من كل من هب ودب 
واطلاقا لا تلاحق او تطارد الشاب 
او تلح علية او تلمح لة وتحاصرة بمشاعرها 

شفت العجب بالمنتديات الاخرى 
ربنا يرحمنا 
الشيطان فى اوج مجدة 
تحت يدة ميديا كاملة تروج للعبث والشهوة و الخطية 


احب جدا مهما كانت شخصية البنت قوية وجريئة 
ان تلتزم بحياء فى مشاعرها 
فتستحى ان تستباح خصوصياتها او عواطفها 
الا لمن يكون زوجها وبموافقة الاهل والكنيسة بسر الزيجة 




حشمة المشاعر

تقى الشابة من تجارب غاية فى الالم 

رايتها فيمن حولى وفى مخدوماتى 
وتدفع الشابة وحدها كل الثمن 

من روحانياتها ونفسيتها وسمعتها 
فلن تقوم بمؤتمر صحفى تشرح فية رايها للناس 
بل تتشوة السمعة 
وتتدمر النفسية 
وتجرح قلبها بعقد توازمها 
والاهم تجرح قلب الملك المسيح 
والمشاعر بالاخص تبدا جذوة يمكن ايقافها 
فان اهملت الشابة تتحول لنار تحرق الاخضر واليابس فيها 
وتؤذى حياتها باذى بليغ وذكريات ملبسة لموت الخطية
*وقبل كل تحفظ احفظ قلبك لان منة مخارج الحياة* 




كمان داخل كل شابة شرقية 
احساس ان من تاخذ ما ليس لها بالخداع 
سيؤخذ منها 
او ستفتقد المصداقية فية ان تم الارتباط وكمل 


اما من خبرة مناقشات كثيرة مع الشباب 
فعلا ازمة العنوسة 
لانة توجد ازمة ثقة فى البنت 
وما يضمن للشاب ان تلك التى تساهلت معة بالمشاعر والشات و ......

لن تواصل تساهلها مع غيرة 
خاصة فى سعية الدائب لتوفير اسباب المعيشة المقبولة 
ايضا 
كيف يائتمنها على تربية ابناءة 


حشمة المشاعر 
تقى الشابة نقية جميلة تستمتع افضل بطهارة بحياة زوجية ترضى اللة وتؤمن الثقة لنفسها وزوجها وابنائها 

--------------------

حشمة الحواس 

فاحاول ان اجعل لعينى حشمة خاصة 
الا انظر طويلا واتفرس فيمن امامى 
لتكن لى نظرة بريئة قصيرة غير متفرسة ومتفحصة 
ولا تكن عينى فضولية فى معرفة ما لا يخصنى 
ما لا يبنينى 
ما لا يليق بى معرفتة 

ليس كبتا بل حفظا لطهارة عينى 
لان المعلومات والرؤى المعثرة تثبت بالعقل 
ان لم يكن بالعقل الظاهر ستثبت بالعقل الباطن 
لتكون مادة خام للشيطان ليحاربنى بها 



كمان 
اذنى لا تستبيح ما لا يحق لى معرفتة 
وان سمعت ما لايعنينى 
لا اتركة باذنى 
ولا اسمح لة بالتجوال فى عقلى 
ولا الدخول لقلبى 
واجاهد الا اردد ابدا ما لايليق ترديدة 


كمان فمى 
اجاهد الا يردد كلمات تحمل اكثر من معناها 
ولا اسمح لنفسى ابدا 
بالمدح الزائد 
والثناء المفرط 
خاصة للجنس الاخر 
اذ ربما يعثر مدحى البرى ء
وان كان اكل اللحم يعثر اخى فلن اكل لحم 

ولا اردد التهريج الذى يشجع من امامى للتمادى معى بالكلام 

ولا باى الفاظ تحمل سمات موحية 



اما اطلاقا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
فقدس اقداسى هو جسدى 
هذا غير مسموح نهائيا 
تحت اى بند لمسة ولا التهريج نهائيا باليد 

ودائما احتفظ بمسافة مكانية لائقة 
بينى وبين محدثى 
فلا اقتراب بزيادة 
يفسرة من لا يعرفنى اى تفسير غير مقبول

احترامى لنفسى 
يبدا منى لنفسى
قبل احترام من حولى لنفسى

نفسى التى ملك لالهى 
وانا قيمة للحفاظ عليها نقية طاهرة 
الى ان اسلمها لمن يملكها 

ملكى والهى 
لة كل المجد 



الى هنا اعاننا اللة


----------



## asmicheal (23 فبراير 2012)

صلواتكم 
asmicheal


----------



## just girl (23 فبراير 2012)

*.. كثر الجدال حول تلك القضية .. وهكذا تصوغ انت قواعد الحكاية لتسكت الشكوك الجدلية*

*بحث راقى جداً ... .*

*اسال الرب الاله القدوس ان يعين ايمانك ويثبت فيك وينقيك كما يحق لاعلان مجد اسمه القدوس الذى دعى علينا .. أمين .*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا


----------



## asmicheal (3 فبراير 2013)

رد مبدع 

Alaa Kamel 
..مع كامل إحترامى للمستشرقين ولكن المسيحية واليهودية ليس بهما نصوص كتابية تأمر بالحجاب...غطاء الرأس كان عادة إجتماعية وليس وصية إلهية وإن كان هذا لا يمنع من أن الحشمة للرجال والنساء على حد سواء هو وصية إلهية فى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه....عفوا سيدى أنا أعلم المسيحية أما النصرانية فهى طائفة اليعاقبة الذين كانوا فى شبه الجزيرة العربية وقت ظهور الإسلام وهى طائفة بعيدة كل البعد عن المسيحية.




=


----------

